# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Identitas Member

## yulius sesunan

Kepada Moderator Forum Perkenalan, 
Saya usul agar dibuat aturan bhw setiap member *harus* mengisi nama lengkap (sesuai KTP) dlm profile nya.
Untuk nickname tetap boleh pakai nama lain sesuai selera/kebiasaan.
Contoh: Nama lengkap saya (sesuai KTP: Yulius Jaya BS Sesunan, Nickname: Yulius Sesunan)
Karena akhir akhir ini saya melihat banyak member baru yang tidak mau identitasnya diketahui.... walaupun hanya nama lengkap.
Selain itu, untuk member yang juga nyambi "jualan" melalui forum, saya usul selain harus mengisi nama lengkap (sesuai KTP) juga *harus* mengisi alamat lengkap/domisili dlm profilenya.
Hal ini untuk menghindari terjadinya "penipuan" dalam transaksi melalui forum. Setidak tidaknya kalau memang ada yg nggak beres dalam transaksi... yg dirugikan bs mencari member yg merugikannya ke alamat yg tertulis dlm profile (walaupun blm tentu benar :Frusty: )

Untuk mengurangi risiko......kepada member yang mau bertransaksi melalui forum ini saya himbau untuk mengecek profile "lawan" transaksinya..... kalo dlm profilenya tdk tertera nama lengkap dan alamat lebih baik jgn bertransaksi, krn apabila ada member yang tdk mau identitasnya diketahui..... menurut saya pasti dia mempunyai maksud/motivasi yang tdk baik.
Akhir kata..... bersama ini saya mengajak seluruh moderator forum kois untuk mulai menegakkan aturan scr lebih tegas :Laser:  :Laser:  :Laser: ........ agar forum bs lebih "produktif" :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:   :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## Rizal61

yang pasti mencantumkan Koi-s ID ya Om...  ::  

walaupun ngga jaminan juga bisa dipercaya... stuju dengan usulan Om Yulius  :Thumb:

----------


## William Pantoni

:Rockon:  Setujuuuu..... :Clap2:

----------


## Prasetyo

Boleh Om
Idnetitas KTP saya
Franciscus Maria NugrohoPrastya
ID KOI's 20011 0021 0554

Iya jadi lebih enak
kalau udah kenal nama aslinya
 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Cool3:  :Cool3:  :Cool3:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Tea:  :Tea:  :Tea:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Confused2:  :Confused2:  :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen: 
Terimakasih atas inputannya
Salam kenal
 :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## Rizal61

waaaah tetangga semuaaa yang post nih... salam kenal suhu

Rizal
Graha Raya Bintaro - Tangerang Selatan
Koi-s ID: 2010 00210366
22D54B5E

----------


## Glenardo

Setujuhhhh sekaleee...

----------


## prika

sangaaat setuju om!  ::

----------


## TSA

setuju banget ........

----------


## sbw

setuju  :Thumb:

----------


## bobo

setuju om yulius,
sekalian kenalan juga 
Nama : Arie Andiono
Nick Name : Bobo
Lokasi : Citra Raya Tangerang

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

lanjuttttt....

nama : hasanudin firmansyah
nick : vermikompos
alamat : Jl. lapang II no.8 cikole lembang ( bandung )

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Boleh Om
> Idnetitas KTP saya
> Franciscus Maria NugrohoPrastya
> ID KOI's 20011 0021 0554
> 
> Iya jadi lebih enak
> kalau udah kenal nama aslinya
> 
> Terimakasih atas inputannya
> Salam kenal





> waaaah tetangga semuaaa yang post nih... salam kenal suhu
> 
> Rizal
> Graha Raya Bintaro - Tangerang Selatan
> Koi-s ID: 2010 00210366
> 22D54B5E





> setuju om yulius,
> sekalian kenalan juga 
> Nama : Arie Andiono
> Nick Name : Bobo
> Lokasi : Citra Raya Tangerang





> lanjuttttt....
> 
> nama : hasanudin firmansyah
> nick : vermikompos
> alamat : Jl. lapang II no.8 cikole lembang ( bandung )


Salam kenal jg dari saya Om  :Blabla:  :Blabla: 
Untuk identitas saya.... bisa dilihat di profile saya :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon: 
Maksud saya sih... mengajak semua member utk mengisi data pribadi dalam profilenya dan untuk member baru mkn bisa disyaratkan selain memperkenalkan diri di forum perkenalan juga *harus mengisi nama lengkap/jelas* (sesuai KTP) dalam profilenya.

Saya berharap dgn begitu forum ini akan lebih produktif krn setiap member pasti akan lebih bertanggung jawab atas apa diposting nya :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome: 

Bagi member yg tidak sependapat dgn saya.... atau yg keberatan dgn usul saya ini mkn bisa menyampaikan alasannya mengapa ybs keberatan nama lengkapnya (bisa) diketahui member lain :Argue:  :Argue:  :Argue:

----------


## baruna02

Boleh ikutan yaa

Nama asli : Bina Teruna
Nick Name : Baruna
Alamat : Kp. Kalibata No.12 B 
           Jagakarsa - Jakarta Selatan
KOI'S ID : 2010 0021 0490

----------


## edwin

setuju banget.. ayo lengkapin di profile nya....

----------


## Soegianto

setuju pak jd tertib dan menghindari hal2 yg tdk diinginkan

----------


## Glenardo

AYo tulis ahh

Nama as written in KTP : Glenardo Jopie
Address : Jl. Janur Elok 7 QI 3 No 7

Nick Name: Glenardo
Kois ID : 2009 0021 0182

Website : www.gadingkoi.com

Yok, yang lainnya ndaptar....

----------


## Soegianto

Nama as written in KTP : soegianto
Address : cempaka 1 c1 no 37 perum taman modern cakung jaktim

Nick Name: soegih

----------


## Kempinskoi

Om sorry ya kalau kurang berkenan, nama lengkap sama alamat lengkap di sebarin gitu aja apa tidak pada takut ya kalau 2x nanti ada orang yang dateng ke rumah ngaku 2x kenal sama teman teman sekalian, lalu dia mengaku di suruh teman 2x sekalian ngambil sesuatu di rumah teman 2x sekalian, ia kalau teman 2x pas lagi ada di rumah, kalau teman 2x lagi tidak ada di rumah dan kejadian ini terjadi gimana, bukankah ini berbahaya, sekali lagi maaf ya kalau tidak berkenan

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Om sorry ya kalau kurang berkenan, nama lengkap sama alamat lengkap di sebarin gitu aja apa tidak pada takut ya kalau 2x nanti ada orang yang dateng ke rumah ngaku 2x kenal sama teman teman sekalian, lalu dia mengaku di suruh teman 2x sekalian ngambil sesuatu di rumah teman 2x sekalian, ia kalau teman 2x pas lagi ada di rumah, kalau teman 2x lagi tidak ada di rumah dan kejadian ini terjadi gimana, bukankah ini berbahaya, sekali lagi maaf ya kalau tidak berkenan


Salam kenal Om Kempinskoi :: 
Yang saya maksud adlh: untuk member "biasa" cukup mencantumkan nama lengkap di *My Profile* saja..... tetapi utk member yang nyambi "jualan" sebaiknya mencantumkan alamat lengkap tempat dia menjalankan bisnisnya (jualan).... sekalian promosi Om  ::  ::  :: .....dan itu semua cukup dalam My Profile yg menurut saya masih cukup terjaga "privacy"nya. 
Kenapa utk penjual saya usulkan mencantumkan alamat... krn utk menghindari terjadinya "penipuan" dalam transaksi melalui forum ini.... yg ujung ujungnya akan membuat forum jadi "rame" krn pihak yg dirugikan menuntut pertanggungjawaban dr forum. Apabila alamat penjual telah dicantumkan dalam profilenya, pada saat ada member yg melakukan transaksi dgn penjual tsb ternyata bermasalah, contohnya: seingat saya pernah ada member yg sdh membayar tapi ikannya tdk dikirim dll..... ya tinggal datengin aja ke alamat sesuai data dlm profilenya. Kalo ternyata alamatnya fiktif maka telah terpenuhi lah unsur tindak pidana penipuan yg diatur dlm KUHP. 

Btw, saya mengisi semua data dlm profile: nama secara lengkap, alamat rumah.... tapi kalo ada yg dateng kerumah saya trus melakukan kejahatan dgn modus operandi spt yg Om tulis di atas..... Justru bahaya buat pelakunya krn seluruh orang rumah saya (termasuk isteri) akan heran (pasti tdk percaya) kalo ada orang yg saya suruh mengambil barang dirumah dan ngomong di suruh Bapak Yulius Jaya BS Sesunan, krn kalo di rumah saya memakai nama panggilan kecil :Playball:  :Playball:  :Playball:  
Usul ini saya sampaikan utk menghindari adanya oknum oknum yg melakukan posting secara tdk bertanggung jawab.... yang ujung ujungnya membuat forum ini "rame" utk hal hal yg tidak perlu.




> setuju banget.. ayo lengkapin di profile nya....





> Kepada Moderator Forum Perkenalan, 
> Saya usul agar dibuat aturan bhw setiap member *harus* mengisi nama lengkap (sesuai KTP) dlm profile nya.
> Untuk nickname tetap boleh pakai nama lain sesuai selera/kebiasaan.
> Contoh: Nama lengkap saya (sesuai KTP: Yulius Jaya BS Sesunan, Nickname: Yulius Sesunan)
> Karena akhir akhir ini saya melihat banyak member baru yang tidak mau identitasnya diketahui.... walaupun hanya nama lengkap.
> Selain itu, untuk member yang juga nyambi "jualan" melalui forum, saya usul selain harus mengisi nama lengkap (sesuai KTP) juga *harus* mengisi alamat lengkap/domisili dlm profilenya.
> Hal ini untuk menghindari terjadinya "penipuan" dalam transaksi melalui forum. Setidak tidaknya kalau memang ada yg nggak beres dalam transaksi... yg dirugikan bs mencari member yg merugikannya ke alamat yg tertulis dlm profile (walaupun blm tentu benar)
> 
> Untuk mengurangi risiko......kepada member yang mau bertransaksi melalui forum ini saya himbau untuk mengecek profile "lawan" transaksinya..... kalo dlm profilenya tdk tertera nama lengkap dan alamat lebih baik jgn bertransaksi, krn apabila ada member yang tdk mau identitasnya diketahui..... menurut saya pasti dia mempunyai maksud/motivasi yang tdk baik.
> Akhir kata..... bersama ini saya mengajak seluruh moderator forum kois untuk mulai menegakkan aturan scr lebih tegas........ agar forum bs lebih "produktif"


Terima kasih atas tanggapannya Om Kempinskoi, semoga dgn adanya diskusi spt ini dapat membawa manfaat utk forum ini agar bs menjadi lebih baik lagi :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## rvidella

Saya Dodo om yulius ... salam kenal

nama asli Reynaldo Vidella

Rumah di Komplek PTB Duren Sawit L2 no 11, Klender, Jakarta Timur, Indonesia - 021.8601527
[email protected] | 0817.0922.688 | pin bb: 236a0d5d
www.dodokoi.com

apalagi yah paaaak? wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## dattairadian

usul yang cakep om yul...
salam dari newbie...  :: 
datta iradian
pelangi bintaro no 3
id 2006 0021 0002

----------


## budjayz

usul yg memudah kan admin koi-s utk pendataan database jg
good idea om yulius..
salam kenal..

nama      : budi wicaksono hadi
nickname : budjayz
alamat    : jl. cendana no 3 cipinang muara - jakarta timur
koi-s id   : 2010 0021 0515 

masukan boleh ya..
kalo perlu dalam pembuatan account baru
nama & alamat adalah hal yg wajib di isi..
tapi bagaimana mencari kebenarannya ya?
apakah harus menyertakan ktp jg?
thanks

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Saya Dodo om yulius ... salam kenal
> 
> nama asli Reynaldo Vidella
> 
> Rumah di Komplek PTB Duren Sawit L2 no 11, Klender, Jakarta Timur, Indonesia - 021.8601527
> [email protected] | 0817.0922.688 | pin bb: 236a0d5d
> www.dodokoi.com
> 
> apalagi yah paaaak? wkwkwkwkwkwk


Kalo yang ini mah tanpa "ikutan" udah terkenal.... :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## yulius sesunan

> AYo tulis ahh
> 
> Nama as written in KTP : Glenardo Jopie
> Address : Jl. Janur Elok 7 QI 3 No 7
> 
> Nick Name: Glenardo
> Kois ID : 2009 0021 0182
> 
> Website : www.gadingkoi.com
> ...





> Nama as written in KTP : soegianto
> Address : cempaka 1 c1 no 37 perum taman modern cakung jaktim
> 
> Nick Name: soegih


Waduh bs kualat saya kalo Om Glen n Om Soegih smp ikutan memperkenalkan diri lg :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:  




> usul yang cakep om yul...
> salam dari newbie... 
> datta iradian
> pelangi bintaro no 3
> id 2006 0021 0002


Kalo Mbah Datta masih newbie buat saya jadi frustasi belajar ttg hobby ini... You are one of the best Sir :First:  :First:  :First: 




> usul yg memudah kan admin koi-s utk pendataan database jg
> good idea om yulius..
> salam kenal..
> 
> nama      : budi wicaksono hadi
> nickname : budjayz
> alamat    : jl. cendana no 3 cipinang muara - jakarta timur
> koi-s id   : 2010 0021 0515 
> 
> ...


Thank's Om Budi.... kapan nih mampir kerumah ::  ::  ::

----------


## achmad

Ikutan om,

Achmad
Jl. Samalona Timur 51 Perum Samalona Garden Tanjung Bunga 
Makassar
Sulawesi Selatan

----------


## LDJ

Daftar ya om...gpp t3lat

Leopold Djapari (Leo)
BSD Castilla B3/5 Tangerang Selatan
Banten
[email protected]

----------


## Gold

perkenalkan saya Gold, salam kenal pak

----------


## LDJ

Om Gold salam kenal. Coba baca dr halaman 1, berkenan kiranya om sampaikan nama KTP dan alamat yaa

----------

